# Watering with cold coffee



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been on here long enough to hear it all... "I piss on my plants", "my cat pisses on my plants", etc. Most of it - and most of what you read on this forum - is BS, tales passed from one noob to the next. Uncle Ben refers to these as "snake oil and rocket fuel". However, I recently read on a forum for master gardeners about using cold coffee on tomatoes. There was no science given but it sounded reasonable so I tried it on my tomatoes... and on a couple of my pot plants. While it is impossible to quantify the results, it does appear that it may have had some beneficial results. I used the cold coffee several times over the course of a week. 

Now for the good part. I decided to check the pH of the residual of yesterdays coffee. But I needed a standard to go by so I checked my tap water first: 7.5. Then I poured the cold coffee into a glass and tested it: 5.5! That was interesting, a perfectly pH balanced amendment for our favorite plant. 

I Googled for information on what is in coffee. There are over 1,000 chemicals in coffee but only a few of them in a significant proportion. I will list the major ones.

*Water* - the universal super solvent.
*
2-Ethylphenol *- a component of cockroach alarm pheromones.
*
3,5Dicaffieoylquinic acid *- a powerful antioxidant that destroys free radicals.

*Dimethyl disulfide* - you don't want to know.

*Acetylmethylcarbinol *- gives butter it's buttery taste; it's also used in movie popcorn flavoring.

*Putrescine *- you _really _don't want to know!

*Trigonelline* - a niacin molecule with a methyl group attached. It prevents tooth decay by inhibiting the bacterium _streptococcus mutans_ from attaching to your teeth.

*Niacin *- Vitamin B3. When coffee is brewed, the high temperature causes the methyl group to detach from the niacin, releasing pure niacin into the coffee.

Coffee grounds also seem to be a very good material to add to your compost pile and even freshly used grounds are fine to use.

OK, I'm not a scientist but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. So my conclusion: use it; it can't hurt and there seems to be some good things in it. ...but I wouldn't use it in my hydro unit.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

Using urine on plants is BS? You better read up.


----------



## Denofearth69 (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting post. Didn't know about the Ph thing, but, as a pure organic grower ( nothing out of bottles ) I have put coffee grounds in compost for literally decades. Enjoyed getting some of the science behind the humble coffee grounds.


----------



## Nimbus2506 (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting, I might try this at a future date.

Didn't know how many chemicals were actually in coffee


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 17, 2010)

Been using coffee and the grounds for years.

I save my my leftover coffee and use it in diluted doses throughout my grows.

I mix the grounds in when I mix the soil, very good for your plants all round.


----------



## Denofearth69 (Jul 17, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Using urine on plants is BS? You better read up.


You tell him bigv1976, I have the massively overwhelming proof of how useful this much maligned, AND FREE!!! nutrient can be. Sadly there are some of the nay sayers that seem incapable of letting go of modern overly sterile ways of thinking, and cling to the myth that if it doesn't come in a bottle or box it can't be good. I personally believe that these are people who have never grown anything but weed, and therefore have very limited knowledge of how plants grow and thrive. Kind of like how many conservatives have to wait until Beck or Limbaugh tell them what their opinion is, there are growers on RIU who kneel before the alter of fox farms, and count on them ( or others like them ) to provide them with all their growing techniques.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah the biggest problem I have with posting anything here is that people read shit and if they wanna believe it they do whether or not it is founded or not. Generally I have found that opinions here are just that and once I find a bit of info on here I research it elsewhere because it seems like we are in a vaccum here. 1 guy "Fox Farm is the best" 200 others "yeah he's right". You can see it in the posts that most don't know shit. How many posts a day do we see that say Help my plant is dying? I have never killed a plant in my life and I really dont know shit about growing compared to some. "Attitude is awesome!! I have never ordered anywhere else". That's why they are awesome cuz you know no better. "I will smoke bat shit but no way would I put a nutrient rich and free liquid like my own urine in my soil". I dont get it and I dont know why it bothers me but it does.


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 17, 2010)

There are a lot of ferts that are made with urine (or urea as it is listed in the package).


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

You guys misunderstood my post and I know I didn't properly address everything but that was an example, not the focus of the post. I did not say that pissing on your plants is BS. First of all, urine is more sterile than any nutes you get in a bottle or otherwise. Urine does *contain* nutrients that plants like but if you piss on them they will die, it's like putting 4,000 ppm into your hydro. A 10:1 dilution is workable for using urine as a nutrient. I think you will agree that there is a lot of BS on this forum and it is passed from one to the next like it's the gospel. Hope you got more out of it than "using piss is BS"; that was not the intent.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I've been on here long enough to hear it all... "I piss on my plants", "my cat pisses on my plants", etc. Most of it - and most of what you read on this forum - is BS, tales passed from one noob to the next. Uncle Ben refers to these as "snake oil and rocket fuel". However, I recently read on a forum for master gardeners about using cold coffee on tomatoes. There was no science given but it sounded reasonable so I tried it on my tomatoes... and on a couple of my pot plants. While it is impossible to quantify the results, it does appear that it may have had some beneficial results. I used the cold coffee several times over the course of a week.
> 
> Now for the good part. I decided to check the pH of the residual of yesterdays coffee. But I needed a standard to go by so I checked my tap water first: 7.5. Then I poured the cold coffee into a glass and tested it: 5.5! That was interesting, a perfectly pH balanced amendment for our favorite plant.
> 
> ...


heh.. I dunno about all that man. Using coffe?!?! to water your plants...?? Sounds to me like you would just be asking for plant troubles if you were to use coffee. But I guess each to his/her own.. but personally for me..? nah.. I wouldn't dare try it. I put too much love and time into my grows, to just take a wild chance of killing it.. by feeding it coffee. 

But hey! good luck to you and your coffee plants my friend.. best of luck. IMO, your going to need it. 

peace.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

A little more ignorance and a little less education right up above.


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> You guys misunderstood my post and I know I didn't properly address everything but that was an example, not the focus of the post. I did not say that pissing on your plants is BS. First of all, urine is more sterile than any nutes you get in a bottle or otherwise. Urine does *contain* nutrients that plants like but if you piss on them they will die, it's like putting 4,000 ppm into your hydro. A 10:1 dilution is workable for using urine as a nutrient. I think you will agree that there is a lot of BS on this forum and it is passed from one to the next like it's the gospel. Hope you got more out of it than "using piss is BS"; that was not the intent.


I hear you man, sometimes the BS that is spewed on this site is overwhelming.

But there are some gems of info on here as well if you're experienced enough to know the difference.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

Czr, I am sorry. I am not attacking you or your post. Just trying to bring light to other options in all aspects of our hobby. Ignorance is sooooo prevailant on here and I just feel that knowledge is power and ignorance limits possibilities. Good thing Columbus wasn't afraid of falling off the earth huh. If I was on here to choose 6 people to represent this whole marijuana issue to Obama I am not sure that I could find 6 good reps that I would feel comfortable sending because I have not met 6 people on here that keep the ultimate goal in mind and explore the options of acheiving the goal before they kicked old Barracks door in.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

The thread is about coffee, not piss, not anything else. If you're going to be a dick, start your own thread and stay off this one.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> The thread is about coffee, not piss, not anything else. If you're going to be a dick, start your own thread and stay off this one.


Actually.... its about using cold coffee.. to feed your plants with. To be technical. 

not trying to be a dick.. just saying. 

good luck with the whole coffee thing. lol...

I'm out.
peace.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

Who is being a dick? You started an interesting thread and I thank you. I see so much ignorance on here that I jump when I shouldn't sometimes. Sorry for semi-hijacking your thread but just understand where I am coming from. We share a common interest and I just want to help when I can.


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 17, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> heh.. I dunno about all that man. Using coffe?!?! to water your plants...?? Sounds to me like you would just be asking for plant troubles if you were to use coffee. But I guess each to his/her own.. but personally for me..? nah.. I wouldn't dare try it. I put too much love and time into my grows, to just take a wild chance of killing it.. by feeding it coffee.
> 
> But hey! good luck to you and your coffee plants my friend.. best of luck. IMO, your going to need it.
> 
> peace.


Do you use any organic ferts, because I promise you that they come from sources that are much worse than coffee.

So, if coffee turns you off, You definately don't want to use anything outrageous like bat guano or decayed organic matter.

Better stay with the chemical ferts then.

But wait a minute, some of them are made from piss and shit too, guess you're out of luck then.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 17, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> Do you use any organic ferts, because I promise you that they come from sources that are much worse than coffee.
> 
> So, if coffee turns you off, You definately don't want to use anything outrageous like bat guano or decayed organic matter.
> 
> ...


No, actually I don't use organics.  thanks for asking though.

bye bye.
peace.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

God... I don't know why I even bother sometimes. The people I trust are FDD, Uncle Ben, Earl, Cruizer and Dave Coltier; that's about it. If I really wanted to start some crap I would have thrown in "molasses" along with the cat piss, LOL. As you can see, I've been on here for 3 years; maybe that doesn't mean anything but I have learned a LOT of things NOT to do. Lil Czr uses one of my mantras in his sig line: don't love your plants to death. I found that out my first year. Maybe it's the scientist in me, or the engineer, but I love experimenting with the different variables that make sense to me. No, I'm not a real scientist but I did pull a 4.0 in college chemistry and I do have medical laboratory training and some engineering background. If you find something that works, use it; that's what I'm searching for. Basically I am testing things and when something does not work I throw it out. I've found things that do work and things that do work. I am on a mission to find that sweet spot for me. I just read a post where some guy "guarantees 100%" germination by using his method, yet he didn't even mention using a heat mat. In my experiments, I've tested every variable I can think of for germinating, using over 450 seeds just this year alone. IMHO a heat mat is *the* single-most important ingredient in germination - and no I do not sell heat mats. I'm here to help when I can. I read what successful growers do and take notes. I think we're on the same page.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

Believe it or not, plants do NOT uptake organic compounds. Organic compounds must break down into their simple elements before passing through the membrane and being absorbed by plants. This has just recently been discovered.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

We definately are!!! Again I apologize.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2010)

No problem bigV!!


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Believe it or not, plants do NOT uptake organic compounds. Organic compounds must break down into their simple elements before passing through the membrane and being absorbed by plants. This has just recently been discovered.


Right again my friend.

That's why your micro-herd is so important if you're using organics.


----------



## johnnycash (Jul 18, 2010)

Doesn't sound good


----------



## Christiandome (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey potpimp,

Can't speak for your grow. But I knew a lady that had a plant growing in her office for 8 years. She never watered it, she just dumped her 1/2 cup or so of left over coffee into the pot when she left work everyday. It was and still is the healthiest plant I've ever seen.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the thread potpimp


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 18, 2010)

Christiandome said:


> Hey potpimp,
> 
> Can't speak for your grow. But I knew a lady that had a plant growing in her office for 8 years. She never watered it, she just dumped her 1/2 cup or so of left over coffee into the pot when she left work everyday. It was and still is the healthiest plant I've ever seen.


What kind of plant was it?

Hey PotPimp, I've known organic growers who make an iced coffee/bat guano mix to use on their flowering plants and I must say, their flowers are the most delicious and beautiful buds I've ever experienced.


----------



## fruitrollup (Jul 18, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Yeah the biggest problem I have with posting anything here is that people read shit and if they wanna believe it they do whether or not it is founded or not. Generally I have found that opinions here are just that and once I find a bit of info on here I research it elsewhere because it seems like we are in a vaccum here. 1 guy "Fox Farm is the best" 200 others "yeah he's right". You can see it in the posts that most don't know shit. How many posts a day do we see that say Help my plant is dying? I have never killed a plant in my life and I really dont know shit about growing compared to some. "Attitude is awesome!! I have never ordered anywhere else". That's why they are awesome cuz you know no better. "I will smoke bat shit but no way would I put a nutrient rich and free liquid like my own urine in my soil". I dont get it and I dont know why it bothers me but it does.



because fox is what is needed for perfect grows. plants wont "die" on it unless you suck and the best part is you dont need a bunch of whoha- coffee and piss sphagnum overload!!! you dont need all this shit grow dank pounds with fox and yes im one of the hundreds for a reason get seed from the tude. Growing is so easy. my buddy is all like waaa i dont want to spend the money(20$?) so he got a bunch of inferior shit and he sucks still three grows later and he wonders why fox is how people learn and tude has good bean dig it


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 18, 2010)

Actually, I got my seeds from dope-seeds, and they were just as good. At first I was annoyed because I found out Att has guaranteed shipping, but dope pretty much does to, but you don't pay for it, if it really doesn't show up, I've heard of them sending a new one, and when I had problems with a strain, they replaced it with another of my choosing from a different breeder for roughly the same cost... stop justifying being a sheep

any good soil will work if you pay attention to shit, it doesn't have to say fox farm, "because fox is what is needed for perfect grows" that is the stupidest fucking thing I've heard...wait, I take it back, I've been hearing lots of stupid shit, but that does rank up....REALLY, ARE YOU FCKING SERIOUS?!! so if you throw together a soil with all the same ingredients, it won't be as good? the plant doesn't care about the name on the bag, just whats in it. if you throw together soil that gives them what they need, thats it. Now go ask someones opinion so you'll know what to say, like your shepherd, becuase its pretty fucking obvious you can't come up with your own opinion. 

But maybe I'm being to harsh, maybe I'm wrong....you tried all the other soil mixes and every possible custom mix recipe as a control group against your precious fox for these facts, didn't you? Fuck no you didn't, so please shut up when they're is literally NO POSSIBLE WAY you can say such a blanket statement and be sure about it, unless you really are that dense...

Czr, pot pimp, big v, THANK YOU...I'm going through this same stupid shit on 2 threads I just started...people just want to say "doesnt sound good" Like anyone gives a SHIT about what it SOUNDS like, I'm not interested in your comfort level, I care about results and facts, nothing else. People do seem to spit out opinion like its gospel, but an opinion does not a fact make... Godspeed.


----------



## SensiStan (Jul 18, 2010)

I think what needs to be taken away from this thread is the fact that nomatter how wierd and wonderful the components of your nutrient makeups are, as long as they work and YOU have found the correct balance then all is well. If you think there is room for improvement or more balance to be achieved then by all means add piss or coffee or whatever the hell does well. 

I have seen people post about using coffee for ages and i've never really looked twice, iv never knocked it or felt compelled to try it but based on the brilliant contribution by potpimp i will never rule it out. for now i'm happy with my BioCANNA 100% organic fermented plant extract. but now i have yet one more door open to me if i ever want to try  

thanks potpimp


----------



## potpimp (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks SensiStan and Raven; I appreciate the sage comments!! I've used Fox Farms (Happy Frog) for several grows, in fact I still have some plants in it right now - but it seriously amended. FF works because it comes from Humboldt county California; that's some of the richest, most fertile soil on the planet. One fault I've found with FF is that it always has fungus gnats and that is a deal killer for me from now on out. You can mix up your own blend, like Subcool's "Super Soil" or Uncle Ben's formula (almost exactly the same) and get better results than with FF. 

Concerning seeds, the fact is there are breeders and there are distributors. Personally, I pick the strain that I want; I make sure that the seeds are from the original breeder, not a knock off. Then I shop for that specific breeders seeds from whoever gives the best price. I don't deal with companies in Canada; once burned is enough for me. I don't deal with Dutchbreed.com because they sold me garbage and won't reply to my emails. I have to give props to my two favorite *distributors*: Attitude and Nirvana. The seeds I've gotten from them were great and they shipped very stealthily. I'm sure there are others that are just as good; I just have not spent my money with them so I can't comment.

My thoughts are if it appeals to you and sounds like something you want to try on a plant, give it a shot but don't say "that sucks because I've never tried it". Albert Eisenstein said the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. If you suck at growing, you NEED to do something different. Being set in your ways only works if you can grow like FDD, Uncle Ben, Earl, Subcool, Garden Knowm, Cruzer, Dave, or dozens of other amazingly skilled growers on this forum. If you don't have a journal on here with nice *healthy* plants, then you don't have anything to contribute as far as I'm concerned; put up or shut up. I'm attaching a couple of photos that I made yesterday of my 4 Kushes. The heat here in the deep south stunted their growth when it started hitting 85 so they are not going to be monsters like some places in Cali that seldom sees 80 degree weather. BTW, I also have 6 Super Lemon Haze in flower, 8 just taken out of the cloner and now in the hydro under lights, and 2 Maui Wowi flowering under the lights. The SLH seems to be extremely sensitive to the heat and almost totally stopped growing when it got hot. They are 3'-4' tall but have lush foliage all the way down. They also have 3-4 main colas (I topped using Uncle Ben's advice).


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 18, 2010)

Here we go with the FF and attitude shit again. I wonder how weed was grown before FF and attitude. musta really been horrible. Thank god that FF and Attitude saved the world from all the shitty dope.


----------



## gobbly (Jul 18, 2010)

Coffee is taken from a plant, roasted, and basically made into a tea. I don't see how this is significantly different from other nutrient tea's many people use. My only concern would be the effect of caffeine, but hell, it might just make the growth hyperactive  Sounds like most of what's in it are basically things you'd find in nature and in ferts. I'd probably stay away from flavored coffee, just go for the organic 100% pure or whatever.

And yes, I know several hardcore gardeners who have been using coffee grounds for years in compost. My grandma worked at the local arboretum for years and she consistently had one of the best gardens I have seen, tons of coffee grounds in the compost.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 18, 2010)

Attitude is just a distributor bigv; they aren't the breeder, just the seller. I wanted ***Greenhouse Seed Company*** Super Lemon Haze, the Cannabis Cup winner for the last two years. They had them; they have a good rep; they had good prices and they gave me free feminized seeds. I fail to see the problem - unless you are a competitor of course. The Fox Farms... yeah, I totally agree with you. Hey, what do you think about adding mole-asses?


----------



## fruitrollup (Jul 18, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Here we go with the FF and attitude shit again. I wonder how weed was grown before FF and attitude. musta really been horrible. Thank god that FF and Attitude saved the world from all the shitty dope.


your hateful because your STILL fighting foxatude and smoking shittyer weed because of it. It doesnt have to be so difficult. just get good tude beans and feed the good shit, fox farm. its so easy bro you cant really hate it<have a sphagnum overload> because it works so good


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 18, 2010)

fruitrollup said:


> your hateful because your STILL fighting foxatude and smoking shittyer weed because of it. It doesnt have to be so difficult. just get good tude beans and feed the good shit, fox farm. its so easy bro you cant really hate it because it works so good


No one is disputing that FF is good stuff.

People are just saying that there are other means of growing good pot other than using the FF line.

Good weed has been around a hell of a long time, FF hasn't.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 18, 2010)

I always amend my soil with coffee grounds. I just got to starbucks and they always have 5lb bags of used grounds to give away. It works like a charm


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 18, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I've been on here long enough to hear it all... "I piss on my plants", "my cat pisses on my plants", etc. Most of it - and most of what you read on this forum - is BS, tales passed from one noob to the next. Uncle Ben refers to these as "snake oil and rocket fuel". However, I recently read on a forum for master gardeners about using cold coffee on tomatoes. There was no science given but it sounded reasonable so I tried it on my tomatoes... and on a couple of my pot plants. While it is impossible to quantify the results, it does appear that it may have had some beneficial results. I used the cold coffee several times over the course of a week.
> 
> Now for the good part. I decided to check the pH of the residual of yesterdays coffee. But I needed a standard to go by so I checked my tap water first: 7.5. Then I poured the cold coffee into a glass and tested it: 5.5! That was interesting, a perfectly pH balanced amendment for our favorite plant.
> 
> ...


it works, just stay away from the flavored cofees, they attract pests.....

and ps-
you dont see attitude reimbursing all those people that got there CC info stolen.
and you dont see FF with a warning label on the bag 'does in fact contain fungus gnats, thripes, and other live insects you dont want in your garden' on it.

but there both true


----------



## potpimp (Jul 18, 2010)

IAm5toned I like your writing style man! I'm reading your 1200w 3 stage dual cab grow now and it's very good. Ah yes, now I remember reading where you helped my bud Cruzer out on his greenhouse. Very cool of you. 

I did not know that the tude had their CC info stolen, OMG... And for FF users, when those little seedlings get to about 3" tall and start dying and you don't know why, you can bet it's the little invisible critters in the FF eating your roots up. I nuked the shit out of my FF soil by using an organic poison drench; just drowned the little bastards. I have not grown anything in the soil since then. AKgrown, what a GREAT tip about Starbucks grounds!! Thanks for that.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Jul 18, 2010)

i know you can use coffee grounds but i wouldnt dare poor coffee cold or hot my my plants im just a krazy cannabis smoker though.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 18, 2010)

speaking of though, I have some babies still very early in the grow, I'm going to add coffee to roughly half of them and see if I can notice a difference....oddly enough, I am intrigued by this whole using nutrients from diluted urine thing, might explain why dogs and humans tend to piss on plants, trees, or poles (I figure the subconscious relates them to trees, could be wrong though...) need to learn a bit more about what it adds before I even attempt to go there, don't want to kill my plants on any given nute... 

People get to stuck on brand names, the most fertile soils I've ever seen came from the use of compost. Speaking of I find myself in the awkward position of having to buy compost for our garden (non-mj, vegies, fruits, etc.) cuase my compost pile is still to young (moved here fairly recently and the compost I've started, while more than big enough, won't be ready in time to use for fall planting...&#8224;L&#8224; probably cuase it is so big...doh...


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 18, 2010)

I use urine as a nitrogen source after all I have read on it.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jul 18, 2010)

If it works so great why doesnt everybody use it? Ask yourself this question when in doubt . If seems to good to be true it probaly is .


----------



## potpimp (Jul 18, 2010)

"Right out of the tap" urine is sterile, otherwise you would have a bladder infection (UTI). The flip-side is that urine breeds bacteria very quickly, probably due to it *having* nutrients. If you're doing a soil grow and have a good stable of beneficial microorganisms, that probably would not be a problem. I would never use urine from someone using antibiotics or any other prescription drugs because they remain in the urine and most are still very effective even after going through your digestive system. Maybe you could just pee in your coffee pot and use that on your plants; kill two birds with one stone, LOL.


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Jul 18, 2010)

Agreed and my sativas have never been larger!



bigv1976 said:


> I use urine as a nitrogen source after all I have read on it.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 18, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> If it works so great why doesnt everybody use it? Ask yourself this question when in doubt . If seems to good to be true it probaly is .


I didn't hear about people feeding sugar and molasses to there weed until the last 5yrs or so, now there are several threads on using it, but becuase I hadn't heard of it being used, does that mean it wasn't good? I don't fallow your logic, please explain this to me.

Nitrogen huh...nice....was looking for an organic supplement for that....don't like handling piles of blood meal... (don't mind it being in my mix though...go fig....)

so use 1:10 diluted urine to make coffee and dissolve molasses in it...I can do that...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2011)

*play nice around the AMC forums.. i heard they dont like bullshit 

--keep it green


----------



## potpimp (Sep 22, 2011)

You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## GunRunner (Sep 23, 2011)

I really don't know about Urine, but logically I can assume it is in fact a good fertilizer, I mean common we learned that at school, how animals benefit their ecosystem through pooping and pissing.

Aquarium water is a great fertilizer too, why else do you think we have Aquaponics?



> Aquaponics (pronounced: /&#712;ækw&#601;&#712;p&#594;n&#616;ks/) is a sustainable food production system that combines a traditional aquaculture (raising aquatic animals such as fish, crayfish or prawns in tanks) with hydroponics (cultivating plants in water) in a symbiotic environment. In the aquaculture, effluents accumulate in the water, increasing toxicity for the fish. This water is led to a hydroponic system where the by-products from the aquaculture are filtered out by the plants as vital nutrients, after which the cleansed water is recirculated back to the animals.


It's all about feeding your plants fish poo 

What do you think about manure? organic manure is mother nature's best fertilizer  Do you question using it on your plants?


Back to the topic of Coffee, my grandmother uses spent ground coffee (what's left after we made coffee from the ground beans) on her Roses and on her Tomatoes and I swear it does wonders to those plants 

I have never seen her piss on them directly though


----------



## potpimp (Sep 23, 2011)

GR, any organic fertilizer is fine as long as it is composted. Piss has been debated hundreds of times and it all boils down you "yeah, you can do it but why?". I think most of it is between the ears. I personally don't want to use human waste to feed my plants; there is a lot better waste, with more beneficial bacterias, available in cow, sheep, rabbit, chicken manure and the various bat guanos and worm castings. I used spent coffee grounds in my grow last year; it's just another organic, easily compostable bean.


----------



## ylem (Sep 23, 2011)

dude ive watered my plant with everything from sour milk to beer to garlic and cigarettes in old urine. oh yea. its aaaallll good. pretty well anything organic and heavily diluted with water will break down in soil and plants like that shit. do it.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 23, 2011)

I use to sprinkle coffee grounds on top of my soil while in veg... seemed to help them quite a bit... that was years ago before i moved onto better soils...good thread man...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2011)

*properly brewed coffee can deliver enzymes and good dose of N  ..what i heard anyways..


----------

